# The "[Model] Only Thread" Registry



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Chevy* - Chevy truck's
*Jeep* - the JEEPS only thread!
*Toyota* - Lets see Toyota 4x4 trucks


Land Cruiser Specific-FJ Cruiser Thread-

*Land Rover* - The everything Land Rover thread.
*Subaru* - The Subaru thread!
*Suzuki* - suzuki only
*Nissan* - The Nissan only thread
please post any i've missed.


_Modified by BHB at 2:26 PM 2-3-2010_


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: The "[Model] Only Thread" Registry (bhb399mm)*

What? No love for the Honda Ridgeline?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: The "[Model] Only Thread" Registry (CreeperSleeper)*


----------



## HighFructoseCornSyrp (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: The "[Model] Only Thread" Registry (bhb399mm)*

chevy or ford?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: The "[Model] Only Thread" Registry (HighFructoseCornSyrp)*

havent been made that i've seen .. i dont make 'em, just compile them. 
Brad


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: The "[Model] Only Thread" Registry (bhb399mm)*

Don't know if this counts, but:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4337388


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: The "[Model] Only Thread" Registry (Jory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jory* »_Don't know if this counts, but:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4337388

sure why not.


----------



## xCLIFxCATx (Jul 11, 2008)

should have chevy


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (xCLIFxCATx)*

has someone made it?


----------



## Knock Sensor (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: The "[Model] Only Thread" Registry (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_What? No love for the Honda Ridgeline?









See my sig.


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_has someone made it? 

I did awhile ago.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...47645


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (yota_vr)*

added


----------



## beatenb3 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (BHB)*

GMC?
Perhaps a Chevy/GMC mix? I'm just excited about my latest purchase.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (beatenb3)*

hows about the Suby thread?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: The "[Model] Only Thread" Registry (BHB)*

added


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

fj cruisers?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4083790


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (brettnyt)*

added. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dwilsonjr74 (Apr 1, 2010)

bookmarked...


----------



## fst64_v8pwr (Oct 5, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## 2500LSS (Nov 16, 2010)

Dodge trucks?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

2500LSS said:


> Dodge trucks?


Is there a thread already?


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

Ford diesel please


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

does the thread exist?


----------



## Dennis Caelian (Oct 25, 2011)

I know this is a stretch to ask for, but can you put a Hummer thread? Thanks.:beer:


----------



## samon (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

Dennis Caelian said:


> I know this is a stretch to ask for, but can you put a Hummer thread? Thanks.:beer:


Only if h2s are not allowed


----------



## Marc86Golf2 (Jul 21, 2005)

404 error on all links


----------

